# Tarot Nano



## SAVaper (12/5/17)

Does anyone have stock of the Tarot Nano rainbow


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

Hey bud, vape king has.

https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/www....rot-nano-kits-rainbow-edition.html?amp?espv=1

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/17)

Clouds4Days said:


> Hey bud, vape king has.
> 
> https://www.google.co.za/amp/s/www.vapeking.co.za/vaporesso-tarot-nano-kits-rainbow-edition.html?amp?espv=1



Thanks man. Much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (12/5/17)

SAVaper said:


> Thanks man. Much appreciated.



Only a pleasure brother.


----------

